# Big Mac: April 1st 1991-June 29th 2010



## Pierce (Jun 17, 2010)

Two days ago I had to make the hardest decision in my life, to let my best friend for the past 12 years (since I was 5) cross over the Rainbow Bridge. The first time I met Mac was on a crisp Autumn Day. My mom had just picked me up from school, and we met some of her friends at a McDonalds not to far away. I was off playing on the Jungle Gym while my mom was talking with her friends. Out of nowhere a plump black and white cat padded up to her, eyes begging for a piece of her cheeseburger. Happily she gave him some, and soon an employee came out to give the cat some food as well. She explained to my mom that someone dropped him off in a box a few weeks ago, and that they've been feeding him burgers and chicken ever since. Being the cat lover that my mom was, (is), she decided that he would never make it through the winter, and brought him home with us. 

Thus we named him Big Mac, in honor of his favorite food. 

For the next few years Mac and I grew ever closer, through my parents divorce, moving about four times, and a bad relationship my mom went through. He was my best friend friend, and even though we soon got two more cats (Graylord and Leo), who I love very much, there was just some connection between me and him. It started this year that things began to start going wrong with Big Mac. The first scare was in October, when my mom woke me up in the middle of the night, saying the roof of Mac's mouth looked broken. I examined him, and it actually looked like the top of his mouth was cracked in two, and I was sure he was going to die. (It was 3:00 A.M). Early the next morning after crying and freaking out the entire night, I called and begged my dad to lend us the money to take Mac to the vet. (My mom had lost her job and we barely had enough money for food, let alone to help a sick cat.) Surprisingly he agreed, and we took him into the vet at 8:00 A.M. After examining him, the vet reached into his mouth, and pulled out a riblet bone the exact same color of his mouth, and said it was stuck in there. - -" 

After that day I became much more watchful of Mac, and made sure that he was fine and nothing else went wrong. Not realizing that he was slowly losing weight, within the years of 2009-2010, Mac would go from 18+ ibs, to 6.5 ibs. After he started losing a few pounds, we tried giving him Fancy Feast and Friskies, which helped him a little, but we just assumed it was old age. At this time Mac began getting very picky about his water, he either wanted to drink from the bathtub, or drink from his ever so majestic Crystal Glass. This didn't worry us to much because he was still drinking, so we just assumed he was getting picky in his old age. Picky soon became dehydration, as Mac barely drank or ate much over the next few weeks. I was on a trip for about a week, while my mom was back home with him. The day after I came back, things took a turn for the worse. 

We woke up to find Mac disoriented and unable to raise his head, he couldn't even find a place to lay down without falling over. I was positive he would have to be euthanized because he was about 19 years old, and the Vet had told us he may have kidney problems. We rushed him in later that day, and the vet told us that Mac did in fact have CRF, and that he could have weeks-months left, but we wouldn't know without the blood results. Two days later I got a call on my phone, and the vet said Mac's kidneys were only working at 2% of their full capacity, and that it could be days-weeks now. She said we could put him on SubQ-liquids and that those might make him more comfortable. We began giving him the fluids, and to my amazement, Mac bounced back. He was jumping from couch-couch, fighting with his brothers, even trying to kill the birds outside our Apartments window. He had a good week, his last week. 

This was when Mac began to fail, and he completely lost the use of his back legs, and couldn't even meow because he was so weak. On Tuesday my mom and I knew that it was Mac's time, and we spent the entire day telling him how much we loved him and that we would never forget him no matter what. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do, considering I never lost an animal or a human in my life before, but finally I decided that Mac was suffering, and it was the right thing to do. We took him to the Vet, and she agreed that it was his time. I said my goodbyes to him in the room, and went to go wait in the car. I just couldn't see him die, I wanted to remember him for the loving cat he was, not on his last moments of life. My mom said he went peacefully and didn't even flinch, he simply went to sleep. My best friend was now gone. 

I know it was for the best, but I still can't totally comprehend that he's gone, It just seems surreal. I don't even know why I wrote so much about Mac, I guess I could have just explained it in a small paragraph. Now I feel empty without him, and even though I love my other two cats a lot, it just feels dark and lonely without my Big Mac. I guess he's in a better place now and hopefully he knew how much I loved him, because I'll never forget or stop loving him. 

Big Mac:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh hon! I'm so sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous boy he was. And he lived to a great age for a kitty. You and your mom should proud of giving him such a good long life with you. Losing your first pet is never easy. Try to remember the good times and let those comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Big Mac was a handsome man. It is so hard when they cross over the Bridge, even when you know that it is the right thing to do. He is running free and getting all the cheeseburgers he wants right now.

I hope that the pain lessens for you soon and that you are able to look back of your memories of your great friend with warmth and fondness.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Your story was very touching. He was a gorgeous kitty, and lived a very long and good life with you. I'm so sorry for your loss atback


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, what a beautiful cat. 19 years is a long time for mac to be around this world... Must be those big macs!!! He had a wonderful life with you and I know how tough it is to lose someone close to you, but he is in wonderful place and thanking you for great life you gave him. Time will heal your pain nut never takes away the wonderful time you had with him.
Rip big mac


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

a


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry Mac had to go. Thank goodness you & your mom brought him home and shared his life. A good friend is hard to find but he found you! He certainly was a handsome fellow. Hang in there. The pain will get easier in time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Every cat is unique and special but there is always that one cat we had growing up with us and journeying with us that is a heart cat. Im so sorry that Big Mac passed. He loved you and had a great life with you. He is waiting for you at the rainbow bridge to reunite with you one day. Run Free Sweet kitty. So sorry for your loss.


----------

